# My Loss=Your Gain? Forced to cancel charter April 4-11



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Due to impending surgery, I haved been forced to opt out of a Bavaria 50 charter I have booked with Horizon Yacht Charters April 4-11, 2003. 

Anybody interested in this week on a fast, boat with a great charter company, please contact me or Horizon directly (www.horizonyachtcharters.com). I feel confident that there will be a little wiggle room on the price.

I''ve chartered with them (HYC) twice before on Bavarias and always been very happy with Horizon and the boat. In my opinion they (Bavarias) are nicer boats for the money than most charter boats. 

Also, isn''t it nice to support the little guy sometimes?

Fair winds to all,

Dave


----------

